# pOLYP ANYONE?



## pieta63 (Dec 11, 2003)

They found a tiny polyp and my doc made real light of it- said - nothing to worry about and come back in four yearyears. Has anyone else had a polyp? This is my fourth colonoscopy and it is the first one they have found.Need some feedback- thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally polyps are not a big deal as long as they remove them as they occur.A few polyps may eventually go on to become cancer, but usually if you get scoped on any sort of regular basis they will catch them long before that happens. K.


----------



## pieta63 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Kathleen for getting back to me.


----------

